# B&O Lighting Question



## Axlr8 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have A3 with Convenience Package and Bang & Olufsen system. The front speaker light strips illuminate, however the rear speaker light strips do not? May just be the fronts for the A3?


----------



## Kisstherings (Jul 31, 2014)

Axlr8 said:


> I have A3 with Convenience Package and Bang & Olufsen system. The front speaker light strips illuminate, however the rear speaker light strips do not? May just be the fronts for the A3?


I have an s3 and it's the same way, only the front speakers light up


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Details/photo's on the light strip?


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes only the front Light up !


----------



## Disarm99 (Jan 2, 2010)

How does the bang&olufsen system sound? Was it worth the price?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

It's definitely worth the price. As a standalone option it's only somewhere around $850 I think? As a percentage of the cost of the car, it's a drop in the bucket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

I test drove the Daytona Package my local dealer received and was surprised to see they didn't include B&O. Then at H2Oi I tracked down every S3 I could find to see if they were B&O and none of them were. I just wanted to hear the system in order to make my decision when ordering before deciding on the prestige package (which include B&O). I'm sure I won't be disappointing when it arrives  That being said, the base Concert stereo isn't bad at all.


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

Disarm99 said:


> How does the bang&olufsen system sound? Was it worth the price?


I'd say it's def worth the price. I barely used to listen to music in all of my cars. Or if I did the volume would be just high enough to hear the music. Now I'm almost always listening to music when I'm driving. Sound is so crisp and clean.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

The bass is excellent. I'm glad I opted for the B&O.


----------



## Axlr8 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Agreed - Worth it*

Yeah the B&O system is far better than stock sound. Did a side by side and the clarity with increased volume along with other audio options really sets it apart. Just surprised to see the rear door speakers appear to have the same LED light strip but do not light up. Convenience package is really nice with low light LED's under the seating really makes up for it though.


----------



## GordV (Sep 28, 2014)

Count me in as a B&O fan as well. Just got my S3 on Sunday and am very glad I opted for the B&O. I had only heard the base stereo previously (on the test drive) and the B&O is a huge step up. It is noticeably better than the Harmon Kardon Logic 7 on the '09 BMW I traded in.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

I also transferred the Captain America Winter soldier movie into the car and the surround sound and bass simply blew me away. I'm lovin it!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

the B&O system is one of my favorite options in my car. at any level of volume the sound is crisp, clear and LOUD with no distortion. HIGHLY worth the option cost of $850


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

How easy would it be to swap the front B&O speaker grilles? My car doesn't have B&O, but I really like the lighting on them.


----------



## DSTC-Off (May 24, 2015)

Just like the rear door handles that look like they have keyless, but dont work, the rear's don't light up on mine. Seems like they saved money by not putting anything in the rear doors.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I wish Audi offered aftermarket B&O install. I'd gladly pay the $900 for it. 


It doesn't even look like it would take much ripping apart of the car to install it as I notice on non-B&O A3s the area where the tweeters would be at is just a blank plastic panel stretched across on the dash. 

The standard Audi Sound System (Base Sound is no Sub and not sold here) just sounds flat, my cheap Cyber Acoustic 5.1 home sound system on my PC that I had for a decade sounds better than my Audi Sound System.


----------

